# need new cpu fan



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 16, 2015)

I have this sgv tech aoc 120 st cooler. 

SVG Tech AOC 120ST CPU cooler review - Reviews and Guides - Tech Forum India

The fan that I have is now making a lot of noise, coz its dirty, can't clean, tried to open it up. doesn't open. 

So can I buy any 120mm fan and replace it ? 
All these 120mm fans are advertised as cabinet fans and not cpu fan.
example 
Circle Stay Cool C-12 120mm Blue Led Case Cabinet Fan - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2015)

Corsair Air Series 120mm Blue LED Quiet Edition High Airflow Fan -920.


Link:Corsair Air Series 120mm Blue LED Quiet Edition High Airflow Fan: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories


----------

